# Bad Boy!



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

This is my very naughty Quarter Horse jumping out of his pasture. He's 25 years old and this fence is almost 5 feet high. What a bad boy! (EDIT: For some reason I can't get the embedded vid to work, though the links do... What am I doing wrong? lol)


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

haha! too funny. Very bad boy ;]


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL!! I was expecting a hooning vid not that kind of trickery!!!! I've never seen a horse do that before!!! Dogs and cats but not a horse!!!


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

lol, he says "look mom I wanna be a jumper"!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is so funny. What a clever horse because he went around and checked out the best place. Little ******!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just goes to show that a horse will find a way to get out even if you think there is no way. What a turd. Mine generally go under the fence, not over.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Just goes to show that a horse will find a way to get out even if you think there is no way. What a turd. Mine generally go under the fence, not over.


He's done that too, in the past, lol. He's such a stinker!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

haha how ornery is he?!  I'll bet someone used to jump him! ;-)


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> I'll bet someone used to jump him! ;-)


Yup, me! He's mostly a lesson horse now, and he is retired from the big stuff. He likes to prove he can still do it though... lol


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Too cute! I think you're gonna have to keep jumping him. He's not done yet!!! 

What kind of fence is that? It looked like it moved when he was playing with it?


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

It's 5ft no-climb wire, but he's done this so much he's streched out the top foot or so so it's loose - yes it does move, but it didn't used too, lol. So to "fix" him, we've added a strand of high tensile electric at the top. Since he leans on the fence to get his height right before jumping it, he now gets a zing if he leans and it backs him off. It'll work for a while till he finds some other way out, the little booger! I think he does it just to prove he still can...


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh -- that reminds me of a young stud I had here once. He did a stunt like that over an electric and got his wazoo zapped! My son saw it and laughed himself silly!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Awhhh cunning old guy! Thats so cute really though!

I'm keeping this video away from my Honey... what's up with the chestnut mares being little fence houdinis?! My old mare April used to climb/crawl/leap anything.... and I have to use two lines of tape on anything these days with Honey... or else she drops to the ground and commando crawls underneath... and then does her "Uh ohhh" face when she's caught... cheeky 'baby' horse (she's 4 but sometimes acts younger lol)
x


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

You know they know better. Notice that as soon as he lands on the outside of the fence, he looks around to see if he's been caught, lol. And if he knows I'm around, there's no way he's going over until I'm gone. I had to hide behind a water trough to get this vid.


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

Haha you're hiding behind a bucket aren't you! That's completely something I would do .

Tricky, tricky boy


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

water trough - hahaha. only way to catch him is to be as sneaky as he is!


----------

